# Faster way to dry wool?



## sg784

DD only has one pr of wool longies and they are so awesome I hate using anything else on her as a cover. So warm and waterproof! anyhow I usually "lay flat to dry" but they take 3-4 days to feel completely dry. Any better way that wont harm them? these are precious expensive aristocrats longies.


----------



## mamapixie

What kind of heating do you have? If you have forced heat, you can lay the woolies in front of the vent to help them dry faster.


----------



## possum

After I hand wash a wool item, I lay it flat on a towel (or two if it's a big,thick sweater or a blanket) and roll them up. Then I press the roll (or walk on it - my toddler loves to help!). This gets a lot of the water out of the item. I sometimes repeat if it is still very wet. My things generally dry overnight just laying flat on a towel somewhere.
You can lay them on top of the dryer if you are running it to help them dry faster.
Also, it helps things dry quicker if you get them up on the top of a wooden drying rack or on one of those mesh drying platform things.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

I'm not sure how your house is setup, but our laundry room has a door I can shut and with the heat of the hotwater heater, washer, and dryer it stays fairly warm. I can lay items on the washer/dryer and they dry much faster than anywhere else in the house.

Other than that, there are areas where a lot of sunlight comes in and I can open the windows and lay whatever in front of the window during the day.

HTH!


----------



## thesittingtree

Hey there mama~ PLEASE don't use any kind of heat to dry your woolies as this will compromise the quality and shrink them little bits over time







WHen I need to dry them fast for a customer, I use a box fan on high for about an hour and then flip them over for another hour. Maybe a little longer depending on how wet they are! Good luck~
Liz


----------

